# 'FRIENDS' of Colin McKaharay ---his real brother responding



## Dafydd (May 9, 2014)

I responded in the thread about him.. but felt the need for a new topic here. As it is old news maybe to you, but the family just found out. I just want to reiterate. None of us have any contact with Colin. I have not spoken to him in 10 years. I never met this girl he supposedly married and divorced. I occasionally, out of feelings of loss, Google him and find out where he's working. My younger sister does her best to keep up with his life and my older sister, who supported him for a long time, saw him a few years ago.

I never wrote any email to ANY of you.. I didn't even know you existed until this morning. My sister got a phone call at 5 AM (in Florida) from this Marissa, who I have heard is as batshit crazy as my brother must be. I do know he NEVER was in a coma. He wasn't hurt. He texted my around the time of Sandy to see if I'd try to get my friends to donate to his 'charity.' After that he worked as Executive Chef at some Fish hole in Freeport, LI.. I know because my friends from high school told me how good his food was. He's never been to Florida to see my mom or little sister... we all have a relationship together. Colin has been a source of stress and confusion for a lot of our adult life. He's lost it somewhere... I lost a brother about 10 years ago... it's sad to me that my kids will never know their uncle that you guys speak so fondly of.

I know nothing of knives. My brother wrote all that. He's dyslexic (hence the Niloc name) and I can tell by the phonetic spelling of words like 'brine' for 'brain.' I was his spell checker in school before computers existed. I don't know if he was hustling you, or wanted your attention. Or just saving face because he had to sell all these knives he supposedly loved (a lot more than his family it seems.) Last time I saw him was 2005.

Like I said in the other thread.. you can contact me. My email is [email protected]. My facebook is:

https://www.facebook.com/dafydd.mckaharay

my phone is 610 657 0169.

I have nothing to hide. I've never had any access to his paypal.. his autions.. his passwords. Someone on here (him I'm sure) is registered under my full name. If you are reading this Colin, what the hell is wrong with you? That's some elaborate tale of coma and me hanging out with your wife and you being with mom. I have enough intelligence to see you miss your mom and family and somehow this fantasy. 

As for this Marissa.. if she was sending his stuff out.. she's involved in some way. She's a mortician or something on Long Island... never met her.


----------



## CoqaVin (May 9, 2014)

holy crap is this crazy, don't mind me I have absolutely no idea what the hell is going on, it is just crazy


----------



## Salty dog (May 9, 2014)

Dafydd said:


> I responded in the thread about him.. but felt the need for a new topic here. As it is old news maybe to you, but the family just found out. I just want to reiterate. None of us have any contact with Colin. I have not spoken to him in 10 years. I never met this girl he supposedly married and divorced. I occasionally, out of feelings of loss, Google him and find out where he's working. My younger sister does her best to keep up with his life and my older sister, who supported him for a long time, saw him a few years ago.
> 
> I never wrote any email to ANY of you.. I didn't even know you existed until this morning. My sister got a phone call at 5 AM (in Florida) from this Marissa, who I have heard is as batshit crazy as my brother must be. I do know he NEVER was in a coma. He wasn't hurt. He texted my around the time of Sandy to see if I'd try to get my friends to donate to his 'charity.' After that he worked as Executive Chef at some Fish hole in Freeport, LI.. I know because my friends from high school told me how good his food was. He's never been to Florida to see my mom or little sister... we all have a relationship together. Colin has been a source of stress and confusion for a lot of our adult life. He's lost it somewhere... I lost a brother about 10 years ago... it's sad to me that my kids will never know their uncle that you guys speak so fondly of.
> 
> ...



This is disturbing. I say kill all of it and let it lie. We don't know *** is going on.


----------



## DevinT (May 9, 2014)

Sorry this has happened. Truth is stranger than fiction.

Hoss


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 9, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## Burl Source (May 9, 2014)

Not too sure how someone who has not been in touch with his brother for 10 years would know what has and what hasn't happened.
If I had a brother that wanted to post my dirty laundry on the internet, I would probably stay away from them as well.
Sure, this might really be his brother, but I would take what he says with a grain of salt. 

If someone is posing as the brother I can understand the need to make a post that says "that's not me!".
But the other stuff....."Bad Form".


----------



## BlakeReviews (May 9, 2014)

So. it's just another gossip, right?


----------



## panda (May 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;ndvSZIbGHCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndvSZIbGHCQ[/video]


----------



## sachem allison (May 10, 2014)

I'm staying out of this one. All I did was forward emails that were sent to me.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 10, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> This is disturbing. I say kill all of it and let it lie. We don't know *** is going on.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## erikz (May 10, 2014)

Whats up with this ****, appearing out of thin air....?


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2014)

Season 4 has begun.


----------



## Namaxy (May 10, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> This is disturbing. I say kill all of it and let it lie. We don't know *** is going on.



+2 to this.


----------



## Ucmd (May 10, 2014)

Like most thnings on the internet......


----------



## dough (May 10, 2014)

lots of personal information definitely need a mod in here and the other thread


----------



## Dafydd (May 10, 2014)

Hey I messaged your mod and said delete it.. but I'd appreciate the other thread deleted entirely too. I have NOTHING to do with your community and my name was blasted all over this forum for a year in Mr. Allison's posts about my brother. How do you think I feel? I didn't start this mess... it shows up when you Google my name. If you look at the other threah you will see the mail supposedly from me isn't even sent via my email. So please delete both and we can all move on. I just don't want my name associated with any financial dealing my brother may or may not have with you people. I mean no harm.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 12, 2014)

Wow!!! I'm sorry I haven't been around much ( directed to kitchen knife members), new jobs and "life" has been keeping me from being as active as I have been in the past. I got a email about this from a member here & when I logged on a few PM's popped right up.
Now to address this crazy B.S. There is definitely someone/ someone's out there that feels I have wronged them in some way. It may be a coincidence but I'm not a big believer in them so i'm going to assume that this This started with someone messing with me in my " physical life" IE not online or Internet related. The person tried to get me "in trouble" at work by telling the owner that I was lying to him and stealing from him. I had already left this job to start my new one (don't know if " this person" was aware of that at the time?). Thing is my old job was in the town that I live in, so even though I dealt with the false accusations (as I am now having to do here) bad blood was created. This B.S. Ironically seems to have followed me here (again an assumption)

All I can say is that many of you have know me for many years now, and know me to be an honest (sometimes brutally honest) and stand up guy. 
2nd I would hope that anyone reading this would second guess someone claiming to be someone's brother calling them a out like this on a public forum like this, bad blood or not?
Some of you have already obviously picked apart some of the inconsistencies in "my "brothers" post


> none if us have had any contact with Colin for over 10 years


 but then goes on to mention how I still speak and visit with my sisters, odd I call that contact? Also my text message to him about donating to my "charity", that would also count as contact (even know it never happened, I would have been embarrassed to ask). 
3rd wouldn't someone's brother really refer to his brothers ex-wife publicly as bat **** crazy let alone is own flesh and blood?

The one element of this post that does connect the two events that are going on right now in my life (leading me to believe they're related) is when my brother mentioned "high school friends". My old boss said that his source of information came from someone claiming to be a close family friend of mine. This is all very confusing and I'm not sure what area of my life this is coming from? I can think of a few possibilities but for someone to be going out of their way like this is rather malicious to say the least.

I'm writing this all rather quickly and have not fully had time to completely digest what's going on here, I haven't even read the other post yet I'll look at that now.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 12, 2014)

Real quick also if my memory serves me correctly the fundraiser Bill did for me was during the summer before hurricane Sandy (October )so why I be texting him about participating in it after the hurricane seems rather odd doesn't it?


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 12, 2014)

Just did a search I can't find any member on here other than you registered with my brother's name?? I could be missing something and someone directly to my other fictitious brother?


----------



## Admin (May 12, 2014)

I don't know what's going on but am going to find out. 

All involved have been sent a pm. Please respond.


----------

